# Framing a wall over porcelain tile



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Glue------I have successfully glued the bottom plates using PL 200(?)---read the labels 

I've done this several times with no trouble,when finishing basements that have hydronic heating.

The other alternative would be drill and tapcons----I'm not sure which will make a bigger mess.

That glue might be a big job to remove.---Mike--


----------



## Gentleman Farme (Mar 2, 2011)

I found some drill bits that will work for porcelain tile. What size/kind of anchors should I use?


----------

